# ProWorld #401 Clear Soft Heat Transfers



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Transfers*

Posted in error.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Gail...

Not true, unless this item is disappearing as I type. 

I did not see proof that Pro World Inc. has pulled the Clearsoft Inkjet Transfer Paper you're referring to. I was able to put an order for this paper in the site's shopping cart.

Care to share some pics of your shirt outcome with this paper? Perhaps there is something else as to why a line printed on your tees that may not be the paper.

AB


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh Crap, now I went to the site again...and this time it DID SHOW up. I deleted my post. Thanks for telling me. 

Gail


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

No problem. 

Since your complaint was pretty strong about this paper, I would say, contact the paper manufacturer to tell them what you've experienced. 

I believe this company makes the ClearSoft transfer paper: 

Hyatt Innovative Solutions - Heat Transfer Paper, Inkjet Transfer Paper, T Shirt Transfer Paper, Iron On Transfer Paper, Wholesale Heat Transfer Paper, Wholesale T Shirt Transfer Paper

AB


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

Proworld had already contacted the manufacturer right off the bat.
I'm not sure who wrote the email that said, "this is getting serious, we need to replace this customer's printer". 

They did do right by me, I came out about $350 ahead after all was done. Between the credit issued, the repair of the printer and giving me 500 free sheets of the #501's...(which is what I used to use)...I can't complain. 

I'd be careful with them if I were you. Buying a new printer did not make me happy one bit when the old one was only 6 months old. 

When you receive them...be sure to TAP them out...and thumb through a small stack of 10-20 sheets like you would a deck of cards...and watch what comes out. You will see what I mean. And...when you do use them...and lift up the press....the fumes from the transfer will burn your nose and eyes. Formeldehyde??? 

I loved them on the shirts though...the lines were absolutely invisible and they come out like a SILK SCREENED shirt. I will miss that!!! 

Gail


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't have any plans to buy this inkjet paper but this is good info to know! 

I put it in the site cart to see if it could be ordered based on your initial post.

Glad you got the situation straightened out.

AB


----------

